# bathroom graffiti –



## Josiah (Jan 15, 2015)

not the most sophisticated I’ve ever seen, but it made me laugh out loud.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2015)

It DOES look like that ! LOL


----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2015)

The elephant helper.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 15, 2015)

Remarkable.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 16, 2015)

Bazooka man.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2015)

View attachment 13198


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's one for us gun crazy Americans....


----------

